# Looking for Raleigh Rodeo or Fireball frame



## Dazku (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello all,
I'm looking for a frame only for a Raleigh Rodeo or Fireball for a custom build. Please let me know if you have something. I can repaint if needed but frame needs to be in good shape. I live in Toronto Ontario so shipping may be a hurtle but willing to work it out.
The telltale sign of this frame is that it has the double cross bar on top and the single solid bar on bottom.
Also looking for the Raleigh solid rubber pedals with the reflectors on them. I think from the 'Chopper' but not sure.
(the pic is from a previous poster here on the site)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 22, 2018)

I find posting pics of what you are looking for helps emenscly .

Rafael


----------



## Dazku (Mar 22, 2018)

Done! Thanks for the tip Rafael.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Mar 23, 2018)

There is a really nice Fireball for sale in Regina SK on 
https://www.usedregina.com/ 
The guy wants a firm $300.00   only thing it needs is a seat  the one that is on it is ripped







I have never seen one of these before and it is from my era


----------



## Dazku (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Bleedingfingers. I think that version has shorter front forks as per the wheel sizing. Nice looking bike though. When we used to buy them in the 70's here in Canada, they were called the Raleigh 'Glider' but I cant find any record of that model. But they looked exactly like the one in the pic I posted with both the front and rear wheels the same size (longer forks)
Its really just the frame I'm after.
Cheers.


----------

